# How many here use



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

How many here use a Carolina rig in the surf? What bait do you throw? What color?
Thanks


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I use a Carolina rig on my bait rods with fresh dead shrimp


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I like to use that rig to move the bait around. Good in a current. Use a wide range of weights depending on current and speed you want to move it.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I never used that set up before but saw a few guys using it in the surf and catching shark and trout...while I was catching nothing. I tried it this last time out and caught a bull red while not getting a bit on my other set ups. I will def be using it on the surf from now on. I have only used it with croaker and only saw guys using it with croaker


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have used it with mixed results.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Carolina Rig in the surf is good w/ live or dead bait.
Also have used it in deep channels and cuts w/ fluke type plastics and been successful. This was mainly during the colder months around jetties.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, but pulley rigs mostly.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, bait rod with fish bites.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a carolina rig at the jetties in POC. I do pretty good with the reds.


----------

